# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Wat heb ik ?

## evaluna

Hallo allemaal !

Ik loop al een jaar met ernstige schouderklachten. 
Na vele onderzoeken en injectie kreeg ik te horen dat ik Supraspinatus tendinopathie/tendinosis heb . 
Ik kreeg totaal geen uitleg van de huisarts en ben meteen doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis. 
In de tussen tijd ben ik toch wel benieuwd wat dit nou precies is en wat de behandeling is hiervoor .

Alvast bedankt ! 
Eva luna

----------


## peteroomens

Dag Eva,
feitelijk hoort de dokter je dit uit te leggen. De supraspinatus is een schouderspier boven het schouderblad. Tendinopathie wil zeggen 'pijn aan de pees (van deze spier)'. Fysiotherapie zul je vermoedelijk al gehad hebben.
Sterkte, Peter.

----------

